

How to Debug Your jQuery Code - gspyrou
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/scriptjunkie/ee819093.aspx

======
bradleyland
I wonder if Ballmer is aware that Elijah is pumping FF as his first-target JS
environment on an MSDN blog? Not exactly eating your own dog food.

~~~
latch
Elijah doesn't work for Microsoft.

Contrast his article to what you get from MS employees writing about jQuery:
[http://stephenwalther.com/blog/archive/2010/04/08/jquery-
asp...](http://stephenwalther.com/blog/archive/2010/04/08/jquery-asp.net-and-
browser-history.aspx)

------
ez77
Kudos to Microsoft for indirectly recommending Firefox!

------
fr0man
The FireBug console with FireQuery installed will also highlight any DOM
elements that match your selector when you mouse over the results in the
console. I hadn't heard of FireFind before this; I'm gonna have to give it a
try.

------
marak
I'm glad there is finally a decent article on how to use / debug jquery and
firebug. I've been waiting for one of these for years now. /sarcasm_off

